# Home needed



## hayley22x (Mar 17, 2004)

I am looking for a home for my 2 cats, they are 4 year old indoor cats and very lovely. I would like to let someone look after them for about 6-12 months but would also consider giving them to a good home perminantly (I am very attached to them but have things to sort out) any advice would be great. It breaks my heart to give them away but I have a lot to sort out with my life.


----------

